# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Το διάστημα που απουσιάζουμε.

## vagelis76

*Υπάρχουν φορές που η εργασία μας ή κάποιες προσωπικές υποχρεώσεις μας αναγκάζουν να λείψουμε μερικές μέρες από το σπίτι και τη ρουτίνα της ζωής μας με τα πτηνά που έχουμε στη συντροφιά μας.Έαν έχουμε ένα ήρεμο πουλί και το έχουμε συνηθίσει στα ταξίδια και τις αλλαγές χωρίς να του προκαλούμε στρες έχει καλώς γιατί ίσως μπορούμε να το πάρουμε μαζί μας.Αν όμως το πουλί/ά που έχουμε στη συντροφιά μας δε μπορούν να μας ακολουθήσουν,θα πρέπει να έχουμε φροντίσει να είναι ασφαλή και σε καλά χέρια κατά τη διάρκεια της απουσίας μας.*

*Πως θα το καταφέρουμε αυτό????*

*α)*Αν υπάρχει άλλο μέλος στην οικογένεια που συγκατοικεί μαζί μας αλλά δεν έχει και τη καλύτερη επαφή με τα πουλιά μας θα πρέπει να το εκπαιδεύσουμε ώστε να φροντίσει να έχουν τουλάχιστον τα βασικά σε θέματα διατροφής,άσκησης και φροντίδας.
Να τους παρέχει καθημερινά φρέσκο νερό,το μείγμα σπόρων που τρώνε συνήθως(και θα έχουμε φροντίσει να υπάρχει σε επάρκεια στο σπίτι),φρούτα και λαχανικά που θα έχουμε δείξει τη διαδικασία που ακολουθούμε και τα παρέχουμε στα πουλιά μας.Και αν είναι δυνατόν και είναι τα πουλιά μας εκπαιδευμένα σε αυτό,να βγαίνουν και από τα κλουβιά τους.Η περίπτωση αυτή είναι η πιο ιδανική γιατί τα πουλιά μας έχουν συνηθίσει τη παρουσία του ατόμου αυτού και δε θα είναι τόσο έντονη η απουσία μας.

*β)*Αν κάποιος φίλος προθυμοποιηθεί να φροντίσει τα πουλιά μας τη περίοδο που θα απουσιάζουμε θα πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί και σίγουροι οτι θα τα φροντίζει σωστά.Φέρνουμε σε επαφή το άτομο αυτό με τα πουλιά μας,ώστε να το γνωρίσουν και να τους είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο οικείο και όχι τελείως άγνωστο.Έτσι θα αποφύγουμε πιθανόν έντονες αντιδράσεις όταν πλησιάζει τα κλουβιά τους για τη καθημερινή φροντίδα.
Φροντίζουμε να περάσει ένα μίνι πρόγραμμα εκπαίδευσης για τη φροντίδα των πουλιών και τι διαδικασίες πρέπει να ακολουθεί καθημερινά.Έχουμε εφοδιάσει το ψυγείο μας με τα απαραίτητα φρούτα και λαχανικά και φτιάχνουμε ένα πρόγραμμα που το έχουμε αναρτήσει σε εμφανές σημείο και το έχει ώς βοήθημα το άτομο που τα αναλαμβάνει τη περιποίηση των φτερωτών μας φίλων.
Επικοινωνούμε καθημερινά μαζί του και μαθαίνουμε νέα τους και τυχόν προβληματάκια στη συμπεριφορά τους.Επίσης αν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα οπτικής επαφής με τα πουλιά μας και εκείνα με εμάς (με web camera),κάνουμε χρήση ώστε να νιώθουν λιγότερο την έλλειψη-απουσία μας.
Αν το άτομο που θα φροντίζει τα πτηνά μας έρχεται στο σπίτι μόνο γι αυτή τη διαδικασία και αμέσως μετά αποχωρεί,καλό είναι να έχετε ρυθμίσει τη τηλεόραση με ένα χρονοδιακόπτη στη πρίζα της ώστε να παίζει κάποιες ώρες κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρα και να κρατάει συντροφιά στα πουλιά μας.
Είμαστε σίγουροι οτι όντως το άτομο αυτό είναι έμπιστο και θα κρατήσει την υπόσχεση του για τη φροντίδα των φίλων μας.
**Πρόσφατα έμαθα από φίλο που είχε εμπιστευτεί τη φροντίδα των πουλιών του σε φίλο του,οτι επιστρέφοντας από ταξίδι αντίκρισε το αποτρόπαιο θέαμα 9 πτωμάτων...

*γ)*Αν υπάρχει κάποια εταιρεία-γραφείο που αναλαμβάνει τη φροντίδα πτηνών συντροφιάς κατά την απουσία μας ,τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα γιατί μιλάμε για έμπειρα άτομα.Αυτό όμως στη χώρα μας δεν είναι διαδεδομένο και το συναντάμε σπάνια έως καθόλου.

*Πρόσφατα έλειψα για 1 εβδομάδα από το σπίτι και μαζί και η μητέρα μου που συγκατοικούμε,η οποία αναλαμβάνει τα βασικά όταν εγώ απουσιάζω.Τη φροντίδα ανέλαβε μια καλή φίλη και γειτόνισσα που έχει σχεδόν καθημερινή επαφή με τα πουλιά μου και τα πάνε πάρα πολύ καλά,αφού τους κάνει όλα τα χατίρια.Δεν αντιμετωπίσαμε κανένα πρόβλημα αφού ακολουθούσαν σχεδόν το καθημερινό τους πρόγραμμα ακόμα κι αν εγώ απουσίαζα.Είχαμε καθημερινή επαφή και όταν εκείνη ήταν στο σπίτι τους μιλούσα σε ανοιχτή ακρόαση από το κινητό....επίσης πριν φύγω έκανα κουβέντα με τα φιλαράκια μου για την απουσία μου(ακούγετε τρελό,αλλά το κάνω)και τα είχα προετοιμάσει για την αλλαγή που θα ερχόταν.
Επέστρεψα και όλα ήταν μια χαρά,μπορώ να πώ οτι ο μεγάλο(Σπύρος)ήταν ακόμα πιο ήσυχος και ήρεμος απ΄ότι ήταν πριν.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Πολύ χρήσιμο το άρθρο Βαγγέλη.Να προσθέσω ότι σε περίπτωση που ο παπαγάλος θα πρέπει να αλλάξει σπίτι όταν εμείς λείπουμε τότε πρέπει από πριν να μένει κάποιες ώρες εκεί κατά διαστήματα  για να μάθει το χώρο και να υπάρχει ένα δεύτερο κλουβί εφεδρικό για να συνηθίσει βάζοντας μέσα τα αγαπημένα του παιχνίδια.* :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και τι γινεται αν δεν υπαρχει κανεις εμπιστος για να φροντισει τα πουλακια, ουτε υπρχει η δυνατοτητα να τα παρουμε μαζί μας? (Να τα εμπιστευθω σε "ξενο" ουτε για αστειο)

Γιατι τωρα που εχω ενα κλουβι με 1-2 καναρινια, θα το παρω μαζι μου, δεν το συζηταμε.

Επειδη ομως μου εχει μπει η ιδεα να παρω και ενα μεγαλουτσικο κλουβι με 2-3-4 budgies, τι θα κανω τον Αυγουστο στην αδεια? Ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατον να χωρεσουν στο αυτοκινητο.

Επίσης καθε 5-6 μερες ερχομαι στην Αθηνα για να φροντισω τα ενυδρεια μου. Τα butzieακια θα τα καταφερουν? Με πολλαπλες ταιστρες, ποτιστρες με μπιλια κλπ??
Το προβλημα δηλαδη υπαρχει 1 15νθημερο το χρονο.

Ή να τα ξεχασω καλυτερα???

----------


## vagelis76

Γιώργο 15 μέρες και μέσα στο καλοκαίρι είναι πολλές για να μείνουν τα πουλάκια μόνα τους.
Οι απαιτήσεις σε νερό είναι πολλές,με τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και την ανάγκη τους να κάνουν μπανάκι, θα πρέπει να έχουν καθημερινά φρέσκο και δροσερό νερό καο αν είναι δυνατόν αυτό να ανανεώνεται 2 φορές τη μέρα.
Είσαι Αθήνα και τυχερός που είσαι μέλος αυτής της κοινότητας εδώ!Αν ζητήσεις τη βοήθεια των παιδιών που μένουν κοντά σου και καταλαβαίνουν το πρόβλημα σου,το πιθανότερο να λάβεις βοήθεια και μετά κι εσύ με τη σειρά σου θα πράξεις το ίδιο..... 15 μέρες φιλοξενίας για 1 κλουβί με μπατζάκια δε θα ήταν και μεγάλο φόρτωμα σε κάποιον.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μιλαμε για 5-6 μερες απουσιας συνεχομενης, οχι 15 που σαφως ειναι υπερβολικα πολλες.

Ακόμα και οταν οι αλλοι ειναι ετοιμοι να με βοηθησουν ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ, εγω αισθανομαι τοσο ασχημα που τους "φορτωνω" που  το μυαλο μου ειναι συνεχεια εκει και δεν μπορω να διασκεδασω.

Αν δω οτι ειναι ανεφικτο αυτο που λέω, θα προτιμήσω να μην παρω αλλο κλουβί...

----------


## vagelis76

> Ακόμα και οταν οι αλλοι ειναι ετοιμοι να με βοηθησουν ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ, εγω αισθανομαι τοσο ασχημα που τους "φορτωνω" που  το μυαλο μου ειναι συνεχεια εκει και δεν μπορω να διασκεδασω.


Το είχα κι εγώ αυτό και είναι απλά ένα "κόλλημα" του μυαλού μας,που ευτυχώς το έχω ξεπεράσει....δεν είναι κακό να δεχόμαστε τη βοήθεια ή να τη προσφέρουμε σε κάποιον,εφόσον ξέρουμε και κατανοούμε πλήρως το πρόβλημα του.Θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή που θα ανταποδώσουμε αυτό που μας προσέφεραν....
Ε κι αν αισθάνεσαι τόσο άσχημα....κράτα κι κανένα δωράκι από το μέρος των διακοπών :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sissy

Συμφωνώ με τον Βαγγέλη, θα σου πω όμως και την δίκη μου 'λύση' σε ανάλογο πρόβλημα... 
Πρίν κάποια χρόνια που χρειάστηκε να φύγω για λίγες μέρες το καλοκαίρι, έβγαλα το κλουβί με τα καναρίνια μου στη βέραντα. Το ακούμπησα κάτω στο πάτωμα κοντά σε τοίχο, χωρίς τον πάτο του, κάτω από ένα τραπέζι. Τους έβαλα μπόλικο φαί σε πολλές ταίστρες και ένα μπώλ για νέρο, που αφού το στερέωσα καλά στα κάγκελα, έδεσα μέσα του ένα μπέκ του αυτόματου ποτίσματος των φυτών μου. Φρόντισα να σκεπάσω και να στερεώσω καλά στο κλουβί ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι τούλι και έβαλα τριγύρω του φυτά ώστε να κρύβουν το κλουβί και μη γίνεται στόχος στα άρπακτικα πουλιά. Φυσικά διάλεξα ένα σημείο που δεν έπεφτε ήλιος (ούτως η' άλλως ήταν προστατευμένα απο το τραπέζι) και ρύθμισα το αυτόματο πότισμα έτσι ώστε να ανανεώνεται το νερό στο μπώλ 2-3 φορές την ημέρα, αλλά και να φτάνει ως ποσότητα να ξεπλένει και τις κουτσουλιές τους, αφού δεν υπήρχε πάτος στο κλουβί). Με αυτόν το τρόπο είχαν φρέσκο δροσερό νερό για να πιούν και να κάνουν το μπανάκι τους!
 ....Όταν επέστρεψα απο τις διακοπές, κατάλαβα πως είχα περάσει εγώ καλά και αυτά καλύτερα!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Ο Βαγγέλης με κάλυψε.Όμως όταν εξαντλήσουμε τα περιθώρια είναι καλύτερα να μην πάρουμε άλλα πουλάκια.Καλύτερα να μην έχουμε παρά να τα βρούμε νεκρά.*

----------


## Sissy

Θέλω να προσθέσω στο παραπάνω πότσ μου πως: 3-4 ημέρες πριν φύγω είχα ήδη τοποθετήσει το κλουβί στη θέση που προανέφερα ώστε να δω πως αντιδρούν τα πουλιά στο νέο τους περιβάλον και ν' αντιληθφώ τυχόν προβληματάκια και να τα διορθώσω.

----------


## marlene

> Συμφωνώ με τον Βαγγέλη, θα σου πω όμως και την δίκη μου 'λύση' σε ανάλογο πρόβλημα... 
> Πρίν κάποια χρόνια που χρειάστηκε να φύγω για λίγες μέρες το καλοκαίρι, έβγαλα το κλουβί με τα καναρίνια μου στη βέραντα. Το ακούμπησα κάτω στο πάτωμα κοντά σε τοίχο, χωρίς τον πάτο του, κάτω από ένα τραπέζι. Τους έβαλα μπόλικο φαί σε πολλές ταίστρες και ένα μπώλ για νέρο, που αφού το στερέωσα καλά στα κάγκελα, έδεσα μέσα του ένα μπέκ του αυτόματου ποτίσματος των φυτών μου. Φρόντισα να σκεπάσω και να στερεώσω καλά στο κλουβί ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι τούλι και έβαλα τριγύρω του φυτά ώστε να κρύβουν το κλουβί και μη γίνεται στόχος στα άρπακτικα πουλιά. Φυσικά διάλεξα ένα σημείο που δεν έπεφτε ήλιος (ούτως η' άλλως ήταν προστατευμένα απο το τραπέζι) και ρύθμισα το αυτόματο πότισμα έτσι ώστε να ανανεώνεται το νερό στο μπώλ 2-3 φορές την ημέρα, αλλά και να φτάνει ως ποσότητα να ξεπλένει και τις κουτσουλιές τους, αφού δεν υπήρχε πάτος στο κλουβί). Με αυτόν το τρόπο είχαν φρέσκο δροσερό νερό για να πιούν και να κάνουν το μπανάκι τους!
>  ....Όταν επέστρεψα απο τις διακοπές, κατάλαβα πως είχα περάσει εγώ καλά και αυτά καλύτερα!!


*Respect, Θεά, πώς το λένε τελοσπάντων.....!?!?!! Μπράβο ρε Σίσσυ, ομολογώ ότι η ευρηματικότητα σου με εντυπωσιάζει..! Μου αρέσουν πολύ οι άνθρωποι που λύνουν τα καθημερινά προβλήματα με τόσο υπεύθυνο μα κ δημιουργικό τρόπο!*

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αρα, δυστυχως για εμενα και ευτυχως για καποια budgieακια, υπάρχει πληρης ομοφωνια οποτε θα το ξεχασω...

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...

----------


## dimosd

> Θέλω να προσθέσω στο παραπάνω πότσ μου πως: 3-4 ημέρες πριν φύγω είχα ήδη τοποθετήσει το κλουβί στη θέση που προανέφερα ώστε να δω πως αντιδρούν τα πουλιά στο νέο τους περιβάλον και ν' αντιληθφώ τυχόν προβληματάκια και να τα διορθώσω.


Ρε ΄Σίσσυ, μας έχεις τρελάνει, η ανάγκη της επιβίωσης τελικά μας κάνει πολυμήχανους,

Απίστευτη ιδέα αυτό που σκέφτηκες, πατέντα θα έλεγα, και έχεις αποδείξει ότι δεν είναι η μόνη (βλέπε συνταγή για μακαρόνια)

----------

